
Google's Matt Cutts Talks Down Keyword Domain Names - pw
http://www.seobook.com/googles-matt-cutts-talks-down-keyword-domain-names
======
ck2
Google has become almost immune to keyword domain names.

Other search engines, not so much.

------
dcdan
I've thought it made some sense to weight domain keywords considering the
number of people I observe using the google search box as an address bar.

